# Method Choice



## cubing3751 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am new to BLD. Should I learn M2/Old Pochmann first or 3OP?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Most people say Old Pochmann since it is the basics of BLD.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2010)

I CHOOSE YOU, CHARMANDER


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 23, 2010)

Old Pochmann or M2 if you get it. It will let you get used to the "sticker memo" you'll need for more advanced methods.


----------



## riffz (Oct 24, 2010)

I recommend Old Pochmann and then switch to M2 for edges once you get the hang of it.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 24, 2010)

I would definitely learn Old Pochmann first.


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 25, 2010)

avgdi said:


> I would definitely learn Old Pochmann first.


 
I already know the basics of Old Pochmann already though...


----------



## Litz (Oct 26, 2010)

cubing3751 said:


> I already know the basics of Old Pochmann already though...


What's stopping you from actually start solving then?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 26, 2010)

I've never done BLD or looked into it, but is old pochmann just y-perm corners and comm edges?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> I've never done BLD or looked into it, but is old pochmann just y-perm corners and comm edges?


 
y perm corners and t perm edges


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 26, 2010)

Litz said:


> What's stopping you from actually start solving then?



I don't know..... I always felt that Old Pochmann was too basic... or my cube sucks.... Yeah, I think it is that my cube sucks.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 26, 2010)

Why should your cube's quality allow you to solve a cube with one method, but not another?


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 26, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Why should your cube's quality allow you to solve a cube with one method, but not another?



Maybe it's not the cube but the amount of moves Old Pochmann takes and the speed he can execute them with his cube. I use Old Pochmann for corners and I feel as if it is really inefficient. 
If this wasn't what he meant, then I have no idea what he meant.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are new to BLD you shouldn't worry about speed at all.
Just practice to get memo and execution right.

If you already know Old Pochmann: can you actually succesfull BLD with it?

Some ways to reduce movecount in Old Pochman is to add some algs that shoot to different positions.
This can save a lot of set up moves.

Some basic ones for edges:
J perms shoot to UF and UB
"mod Tperm" shoots to LU

I'm sure you can find at least one mod Y perm in the forum too. Shoots to a different sticker on the FDR cubie...


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 27, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> If you are new to BLD you shouldn't worry about speed at all.
> Just practice to get memo and execution right.
> 
> If you already know Old Pochmann: can you actually succesfull BLD with it?
> ...


 
Oh ok thx.


----------



## cubing3751 (Oct 27, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Maybe it's not the cube but the amount of moves Old Pochmann takes and the speed he can execute them with his cube. I use Old Pochmann for corners and I feel as if it is really inefficient.
> If this wasn't what he meant, then I have no idea what he meant.


 
That is what I meant.


----------



## Catalin (Nov 12, 2010)

I recomanded Pochamnn method because the memo and solve are simple. Try badmephisto`s tutorial.


----------



## riffz (Nov 12, 2010)

Catalin said:


> I recomanded Pochamnn method because the memo and solve are simple. Try badmephisto`s tutorial.


 
I recommend his tutorial, but I strongly suggest that you do not memorize like he does.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

riffz said:


> I recommend his tutorial, but I strongly suggest that you do not memorize like he does.



How do you memorize then?


----------



## riffz (Nov 14, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> How do you memorize then?


 
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html


----------



## Catalin (Nov 14, 2010)

riffz said:


> I recommend his tutorial, but I strongly suggest that you do not memorize like he does.



Yes, it`s true!


----------



## lilmack (Nov 18, 2010)

I am just starting out as well.
I decided I wasn't going to worry about speed and I would just learn the easiest to learn method I could find.
I learnt Bill Mcgaugh's method HERE.*, but with Macky's way of EO.

* HERE is another tutorial similar to Bill's. 

I had my first succesful solve on my 3rd attempt, so these methods worked pretty well for me.


----------

